# Holster and night sights for a CREED



## Wehtam1977 (Jan 3, 2018)

I have been looking online for a holster and night sights for the Walther CREED, and not having a lot of luck. I know AlienGear makes holsters for it, but I was wondering if there was something more along the lines of a Safariland holster; something that has something beyond passive retention. Will a PPX holster work for it or am I going to have to get a dedicated CREED Holster for it?

Same thing for night sights. Will night sights designed for use with a PPX work with the CREED or am I out of luck and have to invest in CREED only sights? 

Thank you,

Mathew Bredfeldt


----------

